# Legal?



## Waiting Falcon (Nov 25, 2010)

Is it legal any where to bait? There is a tree stand with a bait station within 25 ft.. Hunting starts before day light and closes after dark with shots/kill after sundown.


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

You can bait deer in Ohio, Michigan, Texas and Kansas. Likely quite a few other states.


----------



## Waiting Falcon (Nov 25, 2010)

Still researching, but what I have found is that it is illegal to hunt over bait. The area can be baited then wait 10 days before hunting. This bait station is maintained year around. The hunters that use rarely fail to get their deer/turkey. In a 4 day hunt last fall they got 4 deer.
Other people without bait got nothing.


----------



## HappySevenFarm (Jan 21, 2013)

You can bait in KY. In Maine you cannot.


----------



## HappySevenFarm (Jan 21, 2013)

Between my apple trees and 2 bags of corn a year the deer know where they can find an easy meal. Its a lot easier and cheaper to keep deer coming around than messing with feeding cows and chasing them down if they get out! I prefer venison over beef too.


----------



## FireMaker (Apr 3, 2014)

I planted clover and turnips. It's growing so it's not bait.


----------



## StL.Ed (Mar 6, 2011)

Waiting Falcon said:


> Is it legal any where to bait? There is a tree stand with a bait station within 25 ft.. Hunting starts before day light and closes after dark with shots/kill after sundown.


The short answer is that it's not legal to hunt deer over bait in Missouri.

http://huntfish.mdc.mo.gov/hunting-trapping/species/deer/regulations
http://huntfish.mdc.mo.gov/sites/default/files/downloads/2016FDT.pdf

Your location says Missouri, so I'm guessing that is where you're asking about, but what game are they shooting? Archery season just opened for deer and turkey, but "shots" seem to imply firearms.

If they are hunting feral hogs on private land, I think anything goes, but hog hunting on public lands is now prohibited.

ETA: Actually, I think the hog prohibition starts September 30th, but I can't find that right now.


----------



## Texaspredatorhu (Sep 15, 2015)

When I was stationed there and hunted I thought the regs stated you can hint there 10 days after REMOVAL of bait. I don't think it's bait and then hunt 10 later without removal. I know the game warden ruined a hint of mine trying to catch someone hunting over bait near where I was. If in doubt call and ask the warden. Don't interpret how you think it is supposed to be because they won't care!


----------



## rockpile1 (Aug 24, 2016)

Waiting Falcon said:


> Is it legal any where to bait? There is a tree stand with a bait station within 25 ft.. Hunting starts before day light and closes after dark with shots/kill after sundown.


Missouri Baiting is illegal to hunt over and it is Archery Season so no shots should be heard.

Contact your Local Agent. You can find out going on MDC web site. Or call the Sheriff.

rockpile


----------



## rockpile1 (Aug 24, 2016)

StL.Ed said:


> The short answer is that it's not legal to hunt deer over bait in Missouri.
> 
> http://huntfish.mdc.mo.gov/hunting-trapping/species/deer/regulations
> http://huntfish.mdc.mo.gov/sites/default/files/downloads/2016FDT.pdf
> ...


Hogs can not be Baited until after Deer Season January 15 even on private land.

You can still hunt Hogs on Public Lands until September 30, 2016.

rockpile


----------



## Pepsiboy (Dec 2, 2014)

Waiting Falcon said:


> Is it legal any where to bait? There is a tree stand with a bait station within 25 ft.. Hunting starts before day light and closes after dark with shots/kill after sundown.


 Waiting Falcon,

According to Missouri DNR, ALL bait MUST be removed at least 30 days before the start of deer season. It is not legal to hunt deer over bait, or on any deer trail that has had bate on it within 30 days of season start. 

Dave


----------



## StL.Ed (Mar 6, 2011)

rockpile1 said:


> Hogs can not be Baited until after Deer Season January 15 even on private land.
> 
> You can still hunt Hogs on Public Lands until September 30, 2016.
> 
> rockpile


Perhaps I was a bit overstating in saying "anything goes"; but, the rules for feral hogs are pretty broad, especially for resident landowners. Plus, of course, it's not yet firearms deer season.

http://s1.sos.mo.gov/cmsimages/adrules/csr/current/3csr/3c10-7.pdf

3 CSR 10-7.433



> (4) Feral hogs may be taken in any number
> during the firearms deer hunting season as
> follows:
> (A) Hunters must possess a valid small
> ...


Still, of course, if they are hunting deer over bait, that's illegal.


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

In Delaware you can hunt over a corn pile. In Pa you cannot hunt over bait..Growing crops like clover, turnips is not considered bait.


----------



## Karenrbw (Aug 17, 2004)

It is actually illegal in Missouri to hunt anywhere in the area of bait in Missouri. You can be ticketed for hunting 200 yards away on a deer trail if it leads to a bait like.


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

In NY not only is it illegal to hunt over bait, it is also illegal to feed deer or place a salt block or mineral attractant for deer. That being said, when you go into Dick's or other large sporting goods stores they have huge displays of various deer feeds and mineral attractants. They usually have them right by the game camera's as if saying "ain't doing no hunting, just getting some pictures".

Yeah, right.


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

Waiting Falcon said:


> Is it legal any where to bait? There is a tree stand with a bait station within 25 ft.. Hunting starts before day light and closes after dark with shots/kill after sundown.


Sunrise and sun set has a table in the 2016 deer and turkey hunting pamphlet put out by MDC.
The bait rule is the same as it has been for a long time, no hunting over bait for ten days after depleted.


----------

